# Dr. Richards CBT tapes



## thenyteowl

My goal is to complete the program. What a goal! From start to finish it's about five months long. What the hell am I thinking? Lol. 

Anyone else care to join me?

Tomorrow will be the start of week three for me. So far so good. I am surprised at how simple stopping the ANTs are. It really does work and has done so consistently. I have also tried the slow talk in real life also. I know I jumped the gun a bit but the situations seemed to call for the slow talk. 

I guess this will be the place where I post over the upcoming weeks on my progress. I also keep a private journal where I get more detailed but this is ok too. 

It's time for me to lick this problem. I can see how it can affect my social life, my career progress, my intimate relationships, and my overall happiness. I would really like to give the program a try. So far soo good.


----------



## Squiggledibble1

Woohoo! Good on ya! 

I am also doing these tapes. They're absolutely incredible. 

I started in May of this year, (so it's been about 5 months already for me), but I'm only at session #13. I did this because some weeks were very busy/hectic for me, and/or I wanted to double-practice the material, and/or I wanted to go back and redo some sections. 

I project to be done some time in April 2012, but I suspect that I'll continue reading many handouts daily for a long time after that. 

I'd really like to hear how you do with the program. I am really happy about the program so far. It can be a lot of work, but it's so worth it. 

Evan


----------



## Squiggledibble1

Wow, I just read my comment and I really hope I didn't de-motivate you there, haha. 

It's a lot of work, but it's not hard work. And if you complete the program and follow the instructions whole-heartedly, you can basically guarantee that you'll overcome SA.  

But it's not just about overcoming SA - it's also about revitalizing your entire life, seeing the world rationally and objectively once more and eventually finding true peace and happiness. 

So it's quite an interesting journey


----------



## thenyteowl

emloughl said:


> But it's not just about overcoming SA - it's also about revitalizing your entire life, seeing the world rationally and objectively once more and eventually finding true peace and happiness...


This is what I hope. Thanks for the encouragement. _*Feel free to post your results also. We can encourage each other.*_

I am confused about one thing though. I keep hearing about 30 minutes a day. I was under the impression that the slow talk was only 10 min. What's the other 20 minutes? Maybe I'm not far enough into the program.


----------



## Squiggledibble1

thenyteowl said:


> This is what I hope. Thanks for the encouragement. _*Feel free to post your results also. We can encourage each other.*_
> 
> I am confused about one thing though. I keep hearing about 30 minutes a day. I was under the impression that the slow talk was only 10 min. What's the other 20 minutes? Maybe I'm not far enough into the program.


Cool sounds great.

As for practicing, I believe you're supposed to slow talk 10 minutes each day in addition to the 30 mins therapy.

I always read my handouts out loud in slow talk. It helps get the information down as well as improving your speaking and self calming abilities.

Try reading the therapy each day in slow talk as well as some other info or book.


----------



## thenyteowl

What is the 30 min therapy? Or am I not there yet? I thought the slow talk was part of the 30 min.


----------



## Squiggledibble1

Ah yes i do remember having this problem.

I just listened to 30 mins or so of therapy every day and practiced slow talk for 10. 
It gets more structured as you go on.


----------



## ttrp

thenyteowl said:


> My goal is to complete the program. What a goal! From start to finish it's about five months long. What the hell am I thinking? Lol.
> 
> Anyone else care to join me?
> 
> Tomorrow will be the start of week three for me. So far so good. I am surprised at how simple stopping the ANTs are. It really does work and has done so consistently. I have also tried the slow talk in real life also. I know I jumped the gun a bit but the situations seemed to call for the slow talk.
> 
> I guess this will be the place where I post over the upcoming weeks on my progress. I also keep a private journal where I get more detailed but this is ok too.
> 
> It's time for me to lick this problem. I can see how it can affect my social life, my career progress, my intimate relationships, and my overall happiness. I would really like to give the program a try. So far soo good.


I'm joining with you in this goal. Just got the program today. I'll try to update every week.


----------



## ttrp

Gerbil said:


> YAY! Other people doing what I'm doing! Makes me feel like a part of something! Even though I'm not. I'm having a hard time staying motivated. I've listened to the first four tapes one time each. I know I'm doing it wrong. I'm at a pretty depressing time in my life right now, with no one to really talk to or relate to. Anyway. Good luck to you all.


If you feel like it, start at the beginning and update as you go. That's what I'll be doing. Try to cheer up, because this could be the key to a relatively normal life. Good luck to you!


----------



## thenyteowl

Gerbil said:


> YAY! Other people doing what I'm doing! Makes me feel like a part of something! Even though I'm not. I'm having a hard time staying motivated. I've listened to the first four tapes one time each. I know I'm doing it wrong. I'm at a pretty depressing time in my life right now, with no one to really talk to or relate to. Anyway. Good luck to you all.


You are part of something. We are all in the same boat with SA at varying degrees. Just start over and take it one day at a time.


----------



## Squiggledibble1

Gerbil said:


> YAY! Other people doing what I'm doing! Makes me feel like a part of something! Even though I'm not. I'm having a hard time staying motivated. I've listened to the first four tapes one time each. I know I'm doing it wrong. I'm at a pretty depressing time in my life right now, with no one to really talk to or relate to. Anyway. Good luck to you all.


Hey Gerbil

I don't know if this helps but you need to understand that the only way you'll feel better is by doing therapy. This is a paradox as when you are feeling very depressed the last thing you want to do is therapy. But you must press through and do it.

When I first started the tapes I was extremely depressed and suicidal. I was so unbelievably anxious but I couldn't even leave my room go to the kitchen for fear of running into my roommates.

The first few months were extremely difficult but I pushed through the pain I'm devoted myself to at least 30 minutes of therapy each day. I can't begin to explain how revitalized I feel.

But let me say that it is more than just getting over depression or social anxiety disorder. It is about renewing and revitalizing your life, about finding peace and true happiness.

I apologize sincerely for imposing, especially as I don't know you. And I do not mean to come across as judgemental. I just know that if you are in the same position that I was 5 months ago, you need to know that there is hope. You must not give up. And you absolutely must follow the therapy correctly.

I hope to be here for support for everyone that is doing the tapes, and wish you the absolute best.

Evan


----------



## Squiggledibble1

thenyteowl said:


> What is the 30 min therapy? Or am I not there yet? I thought the slow talk was part of the 30 min.


Thenyteowl I forgot to ask you: 
Do you have a full therapy booklet with all of the hand outs or just the tapes?


----------



## thenyteowl

emloughl said:


> Thenyteowl I forgot to ask you:
> Do you have a full therapy booklet with all of the hand outs or just the tapes?


I have the tapes and the handouts. I use the handouts for my slow talk.


----------



## thenyteowl

Tomorrow will begin week 3 for me. I now understand why 30 minutes is needed. There are several exercises to do.

So far, overall, it's working just fine. I do find that I tend to not stay negative as long as before using the tapes. I also find that in my work life I am communicating a bit clearer. Its not because I have been using slow talk in real life but I think just the practice Of speaking clearly for 10 min a day is doing something.

The only real criticism I have up to this point is that it's slow and takes time. I sill have about 4 months of exercises ahead me. I am still only using cognitive techniques this far. I'm a bit eager to go out and try some of this stuff. I guess I just have to be patient.


----------



## thenyteowl

Gerbil said:


> Thanks for your support.
> I actually just started over, and I'm doing the 30 minutes a day everyday. I'm only on day three right now, but I'm going to stick with it.
> 
> I just got fed up. I'm sick of it. You know what I mean?
> 
> And this is only the beginning for me. I've realized that I have a lot of growing to do. Many major changes to make. First things first.



Good luck. Join the party.....

Tomorrow will be quite interesting for me. Lets see how relaxation works.


----------



## Squiggledibble1

Gerbil said:


> Thanks for your support.
> I actually just started over, and I'm doing the 30 minutes a day everyday. I'm only on day three right now, but I'm going to stick with it.
> 
> I just got fed up. I'm sick of it. You know what I mean?
> 
> And this is only the beginning for me. I've realized that I have a lotg of growing to do. Many major changes to make. First things first.


I wish you sincerely all the best. I'll be here as support as long as I continue through with the tapes.

I really know what it feels like to be completely hopeless and want to give up. It may be impossible for you to believe this right now but things really can change.

Wish you strength and perserverance

Evan


----------



## Ilio

I am also repeating the program over and over. It took me a while until I fully realised it are those ANTs that are making me anxious and that I was having them constantly not only at home, but also in social situations. It is very true that to overcome SA you have to stop believing those Ants.
It's like you have to eliminate every single negative thought you are having. Most of my thoughts are mind reading anyway. So more and more I realise people are not judging me as badly as I always was thinking.

PS. There are multiple threads going on about this. Maybe we should keep one central thread about it.


----------



## thenyteowl

Well, I'm half way through another week of the program. Wednesday's are the day when I start a new week. It just worked out that way for me. In any case, so far so good. I have been feeling better overall. All of the work I have been doing is paying off, so far. Only time will tell. 

Pro's
- only 1/2 an hour per day is needed
- I can work on it around my schedule
- All of the exercised are amazingly simple and explained well in the tapes

Con's
- Only the cognitive portion is worked on first. It gets a bit repetitive and boring for me. I'd like to dive into the behavioral work and get out to do something socially. I guess in time.


----------



## StimulateYourBrain

emloughl said:


> Wow, I just read my comment and I really hope I didn't de-motivate you there, haha.
> 
> It's a lot of work, but it's not hard work. And if you complete the program and follow the instructions whole-heartedly, you can basically guarantee that you'll overcome SA.
> 
> But it's not just about overcoming SA - it's also about revitalizing your entire life, seeing the world rationally and objectively once more and eventually finding true peace and happiness.
> 
> So it's quite an interesting journey


Thanks for that comment. i am starting the tapes today, but a got a bit of trouble finding out what my ANTS are


----------



## SoSolo

For those who cant afford the tapes here are some links to download it
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f13/dr-richards-audiotape-series-cbt-100830/
sort of a rip off to demand so much money for a couple of cds


----------



## thenyteowl

StimulateYourBrain said:


> Thanks for that comment. i am starting the tapes today, but a got a bit of trouble finding out what my ANTS are


It takes time to figure out what your ANTs are. They are so automatic at times and feels like normal that it may take a short while to uncover them. What helps me is to write them down when I uncover major ones. Hang in there.

As I think about how to find the ANTs I realize that the best way for me is to be aware of when I am feeling down or negative. Then I can trace the thoughts back to the original thought that made me feel bad. It's not a clear concrete thought as much as it is a feeling enmeshed with a thought. Again, writing it down helps to clarify.


----------



## thenyteowl

So far so good. It's been about a little over a month how. My world hasn't changed, but it is changing. I went to a holiday event with friends and family. I was still my quiet self, however I was not as anxious. I was able to quiet the ANTs in my head so I could enjoy a few conversations, and at least relax. That's a big step for me. . . .

How is everybody else doing with the program? Any other successes out there?


----------



## ttrp

thenyteowl said:


> So far so good. It's been about a little over a month how. My world hasn't changed, but it is changing. I went to a holiday event with friends and family. I was still my quiet self, however I was not as anxious. I was able to quiet the ANTs in my head so I could enjoy a few conversations, and at least relax. That's a big step for me. . . .
> 
> How is everybody else doing with the program? Any other successes out there?


I'm on week 2. Can't say anything definitive yet. As I progress I'll let y'all know.


----------



## Squiggledibble1

Hey guys,

I just read everyone's updates and it all sounds really good. 

nyteowl - I like what you said that your world 'hasn't changed but is changing'. That really made me happy... I used to always be searching for a golden magical cure and still sometimes think this way. But you reminded me that real progress is always step-by-step.

Gerbil - that's too bad to hear, I can relate with the SA affecting relationships - I struggle with that immensely with a girl that I love. ALso yea! Slow talk is quite amazing! 

Myself I've hit a bit of a wall - It's really hard to break through the SA because sometimes it feels safe just to be miserable and anxious... It's kind of weird but some part of me doesn't want to change that... and I think I've been sabotaging my own progress to keep the status quo... It's like it takes time to get used to being happy and confident. Well I know that truly I do want to change, so I guess it feels nice just to admit those feelings.

Anyways that's my update. Talk to you guys later.


----------



## thenyteowl

I am curious folks. Quick question here. I am up to the part of the program where he went over four handouts. That's a bit much, but I'm a big boy. I can't see myself doing slow talk and all the handouts every day, and doing the relaxation exercises. Am I supposed to still be doing the relaxation exercises?


On another note, I did have a setback yesterday. It was a day where I was looking at my finances and then, well, I got a bit negative. I guess money can do that to ya. I feel better now though.


----------



## rambo

thenyteowl said:


> I am curious folks. Quick question here. I am up to the part of the program where he went over four handouts. That's a bit much, but I'm a big boy. I can't see myself doing slow talk and all the handouts every day, and doing the relaxation exercises. Am I supposed to still be doing the relaxation exercises?
> 
> On another note, I did have a setback yesterday. It was a day where I was looking at my finances and then, well, I got a bit negative. I guess money can do that to ya. I feel better now though.


I dont think having a bit of negative thought sometimes is a setback. What would be a setback is NEVER catching ANY of the negative thought thru out the day.

What do you mean by relaxation exercises? Are you referring to the meditation? If it is, then no you dont have to do it everyday.


----------



## VC132

I can empathize with a lot of what you said in this thread thenyteowl. I like Dr. Richards audio series. There are some gems in there, but the way he put it together is a little overwhelming, I'll be honest, haha.


----------



## thenyteowl

VC132 said:


> I can empathize with a lot of what you said in this thread thenyteowl. I like Dr. Richards audio series. There are some gems in there, but the way he put it together is a little overwhelming, I'll be honest, haha.


True. There should be some behavioral gems in the beginning as opposed to all cognitive work. I am still sticking with it though.


----------



## Squiggledibble1

thenyteowl said:


> I am curious folks. Quick question here. I am up to the part of the program where he went over four handouts. That's a bit much, but I'm a big boy. I can't see myself doing slow talk and all the handouts every day, and doing the relaxation exercises. Am I supposed to still be doing the relaxation exercises?
> 
> On another note, I did have a setback yesterday. It was a day where I was looking at my finances and then, well, I got a bit negative. I guess money can do that to ya. I feel better now though.


Hey thenyteowl.
Yes I also remember having the exact problem.

there is a point at which it seems as though he wants you to do all 4 of those tapes including the relaxation tapes... I remember coming across this problem. I just did as much as I could each day, and eventually broke up the 1 week into 2.

I don't think there is anything wrong with rearranging the material here and there, so long as you're not missing any of it. you'll notice later on in the program that there are many other mistakes and confusing parts like this.

Hope that helps.. Im still on 14 as it was kind of hard to digest.overall though i find that the tapes become quite enjoyable and the tasks even pretty fun sometimes...

Evan


----------



## norad

What do those tapes deal with? Only SA or also depression and other stuff?


----------



## thenyteowl

norad said:


> What do those tapes deal with? Only SA or also depression and other stuff?


SA and depression, from my understanding, are somewhat related. Negative thoughts leading to negative feelings. Lack of action leading to negative feelings....


----------



## norad

I have strong depression but not really SA. I don't like being around people but I don't really have SA.


----------



## thenyteowl

norad said:


> I have strong depression but not really SA. I don't like being around people but I don't really have SA.


I'd go see a real therapist as opposed to taking an audio program. I hear CBT therapists are good for depression. There are also proponents of working on toxic shame on the forum too. However, I think talking to and working with a professional is the best route. Good luck.


----------



## norad

thenyteowl said:


> I'd go see a real therapist as opposed to taking an audio program. I hear CBT therapists are good for depression. There are also proponents of working on toxic shame on the forum too. However, I think talking to and working with a professional is the best route. Good luck.


I also heard that CBT is good. But how can you find out if a therapist really does CBT or not? He may say he does CBT and then what he does isn't actually CBT.


----------



## thenyteowl

norad said:


> thenyteowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd go see a real therapist as opposed to taking an audio program. I hear CBT therapists are good for depression. There are also proponents of working on toxic shame on the forum too. However, I think talking to and working with a professional is the best route. Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> I also heard that CBT is good. But how can you find out if a therapist really does CBT or not? He may say he does CBT and then what he does isn't actually CBT.
Click to expand...

Check a national CBT website. It will list therapists you can choose from. Also ask them to explain how they give therapy.


----------



## Squiggledibble1

norad said:


> I have strong depression but not really SA. I don't like being around people but I don't really have SA.


Hey norad,

I agree with thenyteowl - you should probably try to see a therapist.

That being said there are audiotapes / programs you can do that are wonderful for depression.

One I've skimmed over that is good is "The Mindful Way Through Depression".

It is a CBT program with many exercises and techniques, that is supposed to take about 6 weeks.

Hope that information helps,

Evan


----------



## Squiggledibble1

Hi how is everyone's therapy going?

I hit a bit of a bump a couple of weeks ago and stopped doing therapy for a while - however I was going through exams and writing final papers. 

The good news: even though I'd stopped the therapy, much of the therapy has stuck and become permanent - so even though I stopped doing it daily I still was able to maintain healthy and happy and not overly anxious. That's good to know because I was worried that perhaps it wouldn't sustain as soon as I stopped. But it definitely is working. I notice instantly every time my thoughts go negative, irrational or catastrophizing.

However I do still have a long ways to go. Still on session #14. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## thenyteowl

I am still working the program. I took a week off though. I had a "setback." Funny thing that the topic was on setbacks. Lol. I like his view on how to view setbacks. It's true. 

Glad to see that others are still working the program.


----------



## StimulateYourBrain

Do you guys still read 10 min ekstra slowtalk in a random book, beside your 30 min slowtalk in your handouts?


----------



## thenyteowl

StimulateYourBrain said:


> Do you guys still read 10 min ekstra slowtalk in a random book, beside your 30 min slowtalk in your handouts?


I slow talk all the handouts. It usually lasts about 20+ min total. Also I listen to the audio a few times a week.

I started tape 7 yesterday. I do see a change, and there is still more work to do.


----------



## norad

Thanks I will check it out.


----------



## thenyteowl

Well, I'm on tape 8 now. Still progressing a little at a time, which is good! I was in a social situation yesterday and normally I'd hear all this negative chatter. In the past I'd just push past it. This time I "turned the ANTs around." it worked like a charm and I ended up having fun. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## ttrp

thenyteowl said:


> Well, I'm on tape 8 now. Still progressing a little at a time, which is good! I was in a social situation yesterday and normally I'd hear all this negative chatter. In the past I'd just push past it. This time I "turned the ANTs around." it worked like a charm and I ended up having fun.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?


I'm on the fifth cd. TBH, I haven't noticed much improvement. For me, it's more the automatic physiological reactions (shaking hands, rapid heart beat, et al) rather than the negative thoughts that cause the problem.

For the last week I haven't been keeping up, but I'm going to get back on track starting today. I'm determined to make it through this therapy.


----------



## determination

Hey I'm also doing this am up to session 8. What has helped me the most has been the attitude statements. Who cares? It's no big deal. Seems to often just melt my anxiety away. I also seem to be more aware of my thoughts and realize that whenever I 'percieve' something as anxiety producing that is really ANTs telling me that something is scary or some other bs. I've noticed this with my difficulty in talking to attractive girls. I've always percieved and viewed myself as being unable to talk to girls, but I'm realizing more and more that it's not really true and am trying to convince myself that althought I may have some anxiety maybe it will be a little bit easier next time and maybe girls don't notice my anxiety as much as I think they do etc. Will probably update but probably not for a while.


----------



## lala24

I will join ya, I'm on week 2 but I'm thinking about starting over again because I haven't been consistent with it at all. When I first learned about the ANTs, it was amazing at how well it worked for me but it's seem like my ANTs found a new way to bug me and they come in waves of depression and it's so overwhelming I can't seem to push them away at all. It's always the worst in the mornings. Also, I have been trying to work on a bunch of other stuff at the same time too like EFT, PSTEC, Affrimations, and Hypnosis, so I'm just going to do the CBT by itself now and see how that works. Wish me luck. Yay, I'm so excited that I found this post, it will keep me motivated, I always have a hard time sticking with things especially when the going gets tough.


----------



## thenyteowl

lala24 said:


> I will join ya, I'm on week 2 but I'm thinking about starting over again because I haven't been consistent with it at all. When I first learned about the ANTs, it was amazing at how well it worked for me but it's seem like my ANTs found a new way to bug me and they come in waves of depression and it's so overwhelming I can't seem to push them away at all. It's always the worst in the mornings. Also, I have been trying to work on a bunch of other stuff at the same time too like EFT, PSTEC, Affrimations, and Hypnosis, so I'm just going to do the CBT by itself now and see how that works. Wish me luck. Yay, I'm so excited that I found this post, it will keep me motivated, I always have a hard time sticking with things especially when the going gets tough.


Thanks for the reply. You are actually motivating me now. Last week I was horrible with my follow through. I just didn't do the HW with the holidays around, etc. Oh well. Time to get back into it.....


----------



## thenyteowl

*Back on track*

Well, today I did the homework. Half way through it dawned on me why I "fell off." I have been exercising a bit more lately and have been exhausted. I haven't had the energy. I think I am a bit stronger now to my increased workout so I should be ok. The ANTs will not win!


----------



## StimulateYourBrain

it takes me all of the 30 min to read the ants handout 1 time, and the handout of the session im on 1 time. so im only reading over my handouta 1 time a day.. Im also stopping up and thinking about almost every sentence i read because i have a hard time concentrating lol.. How many times do you read over your handouts each day


----------



## thenyteowl

StimulateYourBrain said:


> it takes me all of the 30 min to read the ants handout 1 time, and the handout of the session im on 1 time. so im only reading over my handouta 1 time a day.. Im also stopping up and thinking about almost every sentence i read because i have a hard time concentrating lol.. How many times do you read over your handouts each day


I read mine once a day. That's enough. I think eventually the goal is to be a social person and not sitting in the house reading handouts all day. Lol....

I did miss two sessions this week. I had no excuse yesterday, but I wasn't alone on Sunday so I had no time then.


----------



## lala24

So, I started over again because I haven't been consistent with the CBT and was trying to find a magical cure for my SA AGAIN :roll hehe well at least now I know CBT is the only way out of this anxiety and yea it's gonna take time and yea I always give up on everything but this time I wont!!! I even found me a coach online that will check up on me every 2 weeks hehe. However, I have great news even though this is only my 3rd day I have been making some progress. See, I take all my classes online except one class is at the school and currently I don't have a job so wherever I go I get anxious now. It sucks. So, every time I get a negative thought I use the Stop statement and then I tell myself that I am confident and strong or I start singing a song if I can't control the ANTs. Well, I still have a long way to go but it really does help to reduce my anxiety when I'm in public. My hardest thing is I always keep thinking about things i have to do like go to my class at the school on Thursdays. I also have to do a clinical experience this semester so I get anxious about that, so I have a lot of anticipatory anxiety but I try to always stop those thoughts and not to think about those events in the future and it helps. This morning I had to go talk to my teacher at the school and I managed to not think about it at all and keep the negative thoughts away and when I got there I was only a little nervous, so I was reallyyy happy. This CBT really does work. I know it will take practice to keep these ANTs away but over time it will get easier. Right? I was also wondering have any of you had to use distractions in the beginning? It seems like no matter what I do I can still have negative thoughts lol.. even when I sing or exercise. Also have any of you gone to a group therapy? I really want to go to one cause i think it would really help me but all of them are really far away but I'm still planning to go to one. I really wish I could go to Arizona and do the CBT with Dr. Richard then I would definitely get over my SA without giving up. Hope you guys dont mind this really long post I'm just excited again. It's been a few very rough weeks for me. Take care.


----------



## Squiggledibble1

On tape 17 now.

It's been a hilarious little bit of fun, these last few tapes.

I basically lost control, was totally confused and then felt guilty that I "gave up". Haha. Now I'm realizing how well all the therapy has been going for me. But... still lots to go. Having fun doing it now.  

Also I've enrolled myself in a few clubs at school, as well as the Toastmasters. There's also a Social Anxiety Group therapy program offered at the counselling center at my school..

My basic rule of thumb: Everything that hurts and causes anxiety, is an opportunity to grow and change. (Of course, follow the tapes guidelines - overwhelming yourself is NOT a goal of exposure. Only small, tiny bits of positive change) 

Alles gute! 

Evan


----------



## Squiggledibble1

lala24 said:


> So, I started over again because I haven't been consistent with the CBT and was trying to find a magical cure for my SA AGAIN :roll hehe well at least now I know CBT is the only way out of this anxiety and yea it's gonna take time and yea I always give up on everything but this time I wont!!! I even found me a coach online that will check up on me every 2 weeks hehe. However, I have great news even though this is only my 3rd day I have been making some progress. See, I take all my classes online except one class is at the school and currently I don't have a job so wherever I go I get anxious now. It sucks. So, every time I get a negative thought I use the Stop statement and then I tell myself that I am confident and strong or I start singing a song if I can't control the ANTs. Well, I still have a long way to go but it really does help to reduce my anxiety when I'm in public. My hardest thing is I always keep thinking about things i have to do like go to my class at the school on Thursdays. I also have to do a clinical experience this semester so I get anxious about that, so I have a lot of anticipatory anxiety but I try to always stop those thoughts and not to think about those events in the future and it helps. This morning I had to go talk to my teacher at the school and I managed to not think about it at all and keep the negative thoughts away and when I got there I was only a little nervous, so I was reallyyy happy. This CBT really does work. I know it will take practice to keep these ANTs away but over time it will get easier. Right? I was also wondering have any of you had to use distractions in the beginning? It seems like no matter what I do I can still have negative thoughts lol.. even when I sing or exercise. Also have any of you gone to a group therapy? I really want to go to one cause i think it would really help me but all of them are really far away but I'm still planning to go to one. I really wish I could go to Arizona and do the CBT with Dr. Richard then I would definitely get over my SA without giving up. Hope you guys dont mind this really long post I'm just excited again. It's been a few very rough weeks for me. Take care.


Awesome way to go!! Keep it up! 

Haha! It seems like much of what you're saying is very similar to my initial experiences with the program.

Distractions... never worked for me!! Lol. Well... I don't know, perhaps a little. I would whistle and hum and try to get my thoughts off the extreme negativity.

But things didn't start really making a huge difference until around tape 6 or 7, 
and I remember many painful things constantly coming out of the whole situation. But keep it up and don't give up! Trust me there is success in this! And it eventually becomes fun; you start to really be able to be the master of your own mind. It starts to feel good when you can tell your ANTS to go away and they wimper in fear. Bahaha...

Anyways keep it up!  You sound like you're doing great.


----------



## lala24

emloughl said:


> Awesome way to go!! Keep it up!
> 
> Haha! It seems like much of what you're saying is very similar to my initial experiences with the program.
> 
> Distractions... never worked for me!! Lol. Well... I don't know, perhaps a little. I would whistle and hum and try to get my thoughts off the extreme negativity.
> 
> But things didn't start really making a huge difference until around tape 6 or 7,
> and I remember many painful things constantly coming out of the whole situation. But keep it up and don't give up! Trust me there is success in this! And it eventually becomes fun; you start to really be able to be the master of your own mind. It starts to feel good when you can tell your ANTS to go away and they wimper in fear. Bahaha...
> 
> Anyways keep it up!  You sound like you're doing great.


Thank you so much for your encouraging words... I can't wait till I'm at that point too hehe. You speak German? I lived in Switzerland for 7 years so I still understand a little bit of it. Alles gute wunsch ich dir auch


----------



## Squiggledibble1

lala24 said:


> Thank you so much for your encouraging words... I can't wait till I'm at that point too hehe. You speak German? I lived in Switzerland for 7 years so I still understand a little bit of it. Alles gute wunsch ich dir auch


Sehr schoen!

Ja ich spreche auch ein bischen! Ich lebte in Stuttgart, Deutschland fuer acht Monate.


----------



## lala24

emloughl said:


> Sehr schoen!
> 
> Ja ich spreche auch ein bischen! Ich lebte in Stuttgart, Deutschland fuer acht Monate.


that's awesome, I love German chocolate hehe


----------



## thenyteowl

Well. Here it is. I missed probably two or more weeks of the sessions. I think mainly because I am bored of sitting in the house talking aloud to myself. Plain and simple, I lost interest. Maybe I'll try again soon but for now I'm going to stop this little experiment I have going. Good luck to everyone......


----------



## Heat

Hello!

*Don´t quit guys !* This therapy it´s the only thing that have helped me! For me is taking a lot longer then the number of sessions listed on the program, but I´m always moving forward! You don't need to do it as Dr Richards says either... Have you tried to just listen to the tapes on your ipod and repeat exactly what you listen? Do it as you do other activities, so you don't waste so much time. I do it when i walk my dog! As long you don't quit, it helps . Even if a little slower...

Thanks to this tapes I managed to do an oral presentation, and I´m not as fearful of upcoming situations as I was. I can now make small talk more easily, and I´m overall much more spontaneous. People have commented on the fact that I seem different. I still have ANTs from time to time, but I´m now much quicker to kill them. **** THEM. And even if I´m stupid, ugly and boring, Who cares? You just have one life! We are all going to end up dead!!! My purpose in life, for now, is to kill my SAD! I still have a long road ahead of me, but I´m not a quitter.

Remember, if this is working for me, it will certainly work for you! I know it´s easier to just feel a victim and go to the "frustration" forum, but that´s just worsening the problem even more...

I wrote this so that I could help other people in my situation. I know this is terrible guys, but hang on there. DON´T QUIT!!! Get this tapes in one way or another!

I will update my situation,

Sorry for my English, greetings from Portugal


----------



## Mia Q

These tapes really helped a lot, I need to repeat them again.


----------



## lala24

I'm still doing it. I'm on tape 3 and going much slower than I am supposed to but I'm still seeing a lot of improvement. My ANTs are still here but I don't pay attention to them as much anymore and they don't scare me like they used to, now I know that these are just my thoughts and they're irrational. If I skip listening to the tape or reading the handout I can immediately notice the difference. It's been 2 days since I didn't do it and I'm already feeling more anxious and having more negative thoughts, so I know this CBT is definitely working. Just don't give up like Heat said, even if it's just listening to the tapes or reading the thoughts stoppage and it only takes 30 min a day. Good luck to all.


----------



## Heat

I did an oral presentation two days ago! It went fine! I was super calm while I was standing there. I still talked a little low, but the progress was astonishing from the previous one. I cant stress this enough... Do this therapy! I feel like if you say something the right amount of times to your brain, your brain will believe, no matter what! Forget the ants thoughts!

I have to work more on my small talk though, especially with girls!!! With guys its coming easily. But girls shouldn´t be that different, right?

Keep doing it!


----------



## Purplesnail

Heat, thanks a lot for the positive testimony! I've started tape 2 this week, it's amazing what i have noticed about my way of talking in difficult situations thanks to the slow talk exercise.


----------



## lala24

So, I'm on tape 7.. haven't done it consistently everyday and I'm going much slower than it's recommended cause I'm taking 5 classes and have a lot of school work but still I have seen major changes in the way I think. I have gone to a job interview and I think I did pretty good cause I got the job hehe. I'm also more outgoing. These tapes really work. I even dreamed how I was in a situation that made me anxious and I just told myself I am strong and confident and I was able to calm down and everything went great... when I woke up I was so excited cause this means that this new way of thinking is already in my subconscious.. yay. I'm gonna try to listen to the tapes daily. Just don't give up!! It really is true that we can change our way of thinking and become more positive and confident in ourselves.


----------



## pjb77

I did up to session 7 I think? About 2 full months. I stopped when I put my dog to sleep. I was also working out for 1-1.5 hours a day and doing the homework for 45-60 minutes everyday. I noticed nothing. I am not sure repeating things out loud works. I have read and heard that writing things down works better for the brain. Telling myself over and over that "it's no big deal" doesn't seem to work. Supposedly it takes 45 days of CBT for it to "kick in".


----------



## Ricky 62 bobby

Bump. Does anyone have a working link to download the program? I don't have money to buy it.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

Id really like to do this, but I have no money and no cpu im on a phone, itd be really helpful if someone could post some of richards cbt techniques here on SAS thanks


----------



## Squiggledibble1

Hey Folks,

So I haven't posted in a while, so I figured I'd provide a bit of an update.

I have managed to complete the entire program. I will be honest that it has made incredible, permanent changes in my life.

Note: ***Spoiler Alert!! I will talk not about specifics, but in case you're hoping to keep the therapy hidden from you, you may want to consider not reading my experiences***

I will be honest, however, that I got to about session 14 or 15 working through the program pretty much non-stop. After this is where I hit a pretty rocky patch. Because at some point, all of this theory and cognitive portion of the therapy needs to become solidified. This is where the behavioural portion is required. Where you test out, in real life, changing your thoughts and patterns, but also take risks by changing your behaviours and thus permanently your belief systems and your brain.

So from the behavioural part, I didn't really know where to start. It is quite scary having to go out and test yourself in the real world. But it's much the same as the pain from getting a needle for a vaccination: grossly exaggerated fear for something that is helpful and healthy in the long-run.

I also hit a pretty hard patch, because the behavioural part is effectively where you need to take the wheel and steer the therapy very much for yourself. Here is where you're encouraged to really select your own therapy (by emphasizing certain handouts, or even making/finding your own), plan your own behaviour 'tests', and really consolidate the therapy in your own mind.

I'll admit that for much of this I've pretty well chickened out. But I do know that I want to practice and consolidate the beliefs and cognitive part very deeply in my mind prior to going out and testing and practicing new behaviours.

Another difficulty, is that I just finished my final year in university, and this was an enormous stress. I was basically required to study and work 85% of my days, and so therapy became really difficult to juggle.

But right now, even though I feel like I have a lot of work ahead of myself, I do feel like it's all possible, and I have a somewhat decent idea of how to make it all happen and work.

Anyways I hope some of that info was helpful. Let me know all of your progress! Hopefully we can all continue chatting and trying to support one another.

One thing that I can say is that getting over SAD and the associated depression is very possible, as well as generally more important than anything else in life. It's easy to throw other things in front of it. And in fact for many many years this is what I did. But eventually it caught up to me and I was extremely unhappy - so unhappy that it became life-threatening. It is a very serious condition (or set of beliefs, rather), that can be overcome. And when it is overcome it's absolutely incredible and liberating. Not only that: overcoming SAD is something that makes you a remarkable individual. It makes you stronger and more compassionate and capable than many others who had never suffered through it. It can really give you the potential to deeply connect with others and respect them. Once you've overcome SAD, you really do have the power to sculpt any part of your life. And you gain the ability to really help and understand others.

So don't think about it as just getting back to the 'norm'. It's much grander than that - overcoming this makes you a remarkable, courageous individual. Because anyone with SAD has almost certainly gone through incredible pain and suffering that they never deserved.

Like Nietzsche said:

"Was mich nicht umbringt macht mich stärker"

"That which does not kill me makes me stronger."

All the best and good luck,

Evan


----------



## Heat

Major changes happened since I started the tapes. I´m not 100% yet but I´m getting there. As "emloughl" said when you are in the last tapes you have to start facing your fears with the help of your new, clean thoughts. I have conquered oral presentations and I am now good at making small talk, at least with guys. Girls are still a little bit intimidating but I´m working on it. 

I can´t stress this enough, this tapes really work and you should get them, one way or the other.


----------



## cybernaut

Ok, it's a new month, and I decided that I'm going to give these tapes another go...starting tomorrow. I was able to get a good deal of this program via a torrent lol ... and been having the files sitting in my laptop since LAST september or so. I listened to the first four MP3s in early June but fell back. I've just been unmotivated this whole summer and severely bogged down. I also couldn't take the slow and monotonous voice during the beginning of the series. I'm just now starting to use SA books but having an interactive CBT program should help even more..I hope. Anyway, wish me luck.


----------

